# Albino Whitetail Fawn!!!



## ShowOffYourTrophy (Nov 8, 2006)

I came across this picture on the internet, with the story below. Not sure if it's real but sure sounds like it.
Check it out....

"A very eventful day around here... A once in many lifetimes experience! 
Mark saw this lil' feller run out in front of a car, thought it was a lost baby goat. Stopped to get it, and WOW. A real Albino Whitetail Deer. Just hours old, but doing fine. No Momma deer around. Another car nearly hit it in front of Mark...

Well,, he is THE neatest thing any of us ever saw. And such a 'freak of nature', that only 1 in more than a million are even born. He took his bottle of food, followed us around the house, doing great. So, we called the Zoo & Fossil Rim, who were both interested, but we're going to send him to a Rehab farm. Maybe he will make it in captivity somewhere and be appreciated. So rare... Sure wanted to keep him tho. but, not the thing to do. And not LEGAL either ; But, here are a couple of pix to show ya. He was snow white, pink eyes, ears, nose and hooves. Kids called him POWDER. He was SO small. That is my shoe lying beside him..."


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I WENT TO AN OUTDOOR WILDLIFE FARM THE OTHER DAY...AMONGST ALL THE COOL ANIMALS WERE 3 ALBINO WHITETAILS, AN 8 POINTER, A DOE AND FAWN...REALLY COOL GREAT PICTURE!


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

picture is real...story is a hoax....been going around the net for at least two years....every time I see it it has a different story


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

he just posted it to promote his website.

mark


----------



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

there was to white deer shot about two miles from my house this year, two little spikes. ugly as hell!


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

wow it looks frm raised to me to perfect to be wild....i dont know if that makes any sense but ive seen albino deer in the woods and they def. arent as clean as this one


----------

